# You'll see it here first.



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

This photo appears here for the first time because the entire set-up resulted from the generosity of DFWAPC members. The tank, light, and filter came from a member who was moving and just wanted to give them away. The plants all came from the fantasic meeting and plant swap at Tex Gal's house in August. Thank you all!

In this photo the tank is only 2 weeks old. I think the planting design is rather chaotic and too complex. There are about 12 species in the composition, and that probably needs to be reduced by four. I am waiting to see what grows, what dies, and what I like.

The tank was set up following the method in "Ecology of the Planted Aquarium" by Diana Walstad. Later I will start a journal titled "El Natural: Hidden Spring".

I hope I've done justice to your generosity and encouragement.

--Michael


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Well, let me try this posting thing again. . .


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

You did an AWESOME job on your first planted tank. What fish are you going to put in there?


----------



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

Looks very good, Michael. Very nice looking wood. With the volume of plants you're starting with, you should have a smooth smart.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Michael,

Wow! I know you originally had trouble registering but hopefully the wait was worth it. Nice job!


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

Looks great Michael. I'm looking forward to watching the tank and hearing what works for you. 

Was good to meet you at the meeting. We will have to talk agave again. Are you going to the FW cactus and succulent society how and sale?


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

That's an awesome first aquarium Michael! You should be proud of it. I'm looking forward to seeing how everything grows in and the tank matures. Don't worry about aquascaping the "right way". If you like it do it! It's your aquarium and your enjoyment is all that really matters.

Regards,
Phil


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Phil Edwards said:


> That's an awesome first aquarium Michael! You should be proud of it. I'm looking forward to seeing how everything grows in and the tank matures. Don't worry about aquascaping the "right way". If you like it do it! It's your aquarium and your enjoyment is all that really matters.
> 
> Regards,
> Phil


YEP YEP, what Phil said.. enjoy your tank, don't worry about does this or that look right. don't stress over an aquarium.. enjoy the aquarium. ! it looks good,  now as ac/dc would say....... have a artyman: on me..........


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks for the comments everyone! I hope you can tell I'm having lots of fun. I usually sit and watch the aquarium for about 45 mintues before I go to bed--very calming, and much better for falling asleep than watching the news.

Robert, fish will be selected for "no drama". Right now the fish wish list includes a school of 10 or 12 golden white clouds (my first choice gold barbs would get too big), 4 or 5 kuhli loaches which I have loved since I was 11, and maybe a similar number of otocinclus. The tank is only 20 gallons, so that is about the limit. Any suggestions for a different type of fish that would be compatible? My pH is 7.8 and general hardness is about 150ppm, so I am pushing it a little with the kuhlis and otocinclus.

Kim, I must stay away from places/events that sell agaves or I will come home with one of every species offered. I have killed many agaves by not having enough room in the house and leaving them out during the winter. I used to keep a big bench of potted agaves and cacti in the back yard, called the Picnic Table of Pain. I'd love to see your collection some time.

A quick question: the process of uploading and posting a photo was very tedious. It must take a lot of time for all the photos in a typical journal, or is there a short cut I am missing?

--Michael


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

you could upload them all at once to imageshack.us then copy and paste the links in a thread over here. that what I did for my build threads as my camera takes big photos.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I think your tank looks great!! If you are anything like me you'll be dying to get your fish in there! Like Phil said, with all those plants that shouldn't be too long!


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

You bet! In fact if my tests look good tonight I'll make a trip to Fish Gallery tomorrow.

Tex Gal, you gave me a wonderful floating plant the name of which I cannot remember. It looks like a very large stem of St. Augustine grass floating on the surface, with lots of fuzzy roots from the nodes. The upper surfaces of the leaves repel water like the leaf of a lotus (Nelumbo). It's very happy in my tank--what is it?


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*Michael,
your tank looks great!*


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

So sorry but I can't find the name of the floater. I forgot to write it down.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I'll take some photos and post them in the plant ID forum.

Last Friday I put in the first installment of fish; 6 golden white clouds and 3 kuhli loaches. No casualties, the loaches are frisky and staying visible, and I think the white clouds are about to spawn! I plan to double the number of both species, which will put me close to the final fish population. All of the plants are growing, I've had to trim the Java moss once and the Hygrophila 'Sunset' twice already.

So far this tank has been as smooth and trouble free as one could hope. I keep waiting for the first crisis--algae outbreak, water chemistry going haywire, etc.

Just to let you people know what you have started, LOL, last night I set up a 10 gallon El Natural with driftwood, vallisneria, dwarf hair grass, Java fern, Java moss, and Hygrophila 'Sunset'. Except for the hair grass which I was growing in my pond, the other plants are all from the plant swap. This is my office desk tank.

Right after the meeting, I sent an email to the club web site to check if the address for the treasurer and dues payment is still valid. I got no reply, so I am still looking for someone to take my money.

--Michael


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

This club is very low profile! Hard to give your money away to us! LOL. I think it's probably time for me to re-up too.

Yes, you have been bitten by the bug! MTS gets in your blood and before you know it you have more tanks than bedrooms or people that live in your house. It's an addiction!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

it was the red floater right?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

No, not the red root floater, this one looks more like an aquatic grass.


----------

